# Boer breeders in Texas?



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

A friend just emailed me, she has a friend interested in boers in Texas - got any contacts for me?


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

there are tons of breeders there.

http://www.jackmauldin.com/

He has a breeder list, and he's also in TX.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

good advice Katrina...... :wink: 

you can also do.. a google search... on "boer goat breeders Texas...or texas boer goat breeders.... :greengrin:


----------



## rgbdab (Nov 26, 2007)

I am a boer breeder in Texas! :wave:

My wesite is www.happygoatsranch.com

I have 100% registered, registered percentage and non- registered.

I have 12 kids for sale and more on the way.

Have them contact me with their needs.

Thanks, Denise


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

thanks guys!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

your welcome keren.... :greengrin:


----------

